# Furacão PHILIPPE (Atlântico 2011 #AL17)



## Vince (25 Set 2011 às 10:14)




----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2011 às 18:36)

Esta tempestade deverá curvar para Norte mais cedo do que normalmente acontece, por vezes quando isto acontece as tempestades enfrentaram condições hostis ao seu desenvolvimento, veremos o que vai suceder com o PHILIPPE.


----------



## Rainy (25 Set 2011 às 18:55)

Seria engraçado se ainda chega-se á Madeira e depois ao continente


----------



## Teles (25 Set 2011 às 19:35)

Rainy disse:


> Seria engraçado se ainda chega-se á Madeira e depois ao continente



Seria pois Assim como seria engraçado os estragos e talvez perdas humanas , também acho que seria engraçado os prejuízos que dela viriam para aumentar as despesas da ilha 
Deviam ter mais cuidado com o que aqui se posta , uma tempestade dessas é bom que nem chegue perto


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2011 às 17:00)

Nas saídas operacionais de hoje o anticiclone reconstroi-se o que o forçaria a ir para NW em vez de NE. Mas também depende da intensidade nestes dias, se se intensificar razoavelmente poderá ser arrastado mais rapidamente para NE atraido pelo longo Cavado que provoca a brecha por onde ele sobe. O ciclone é mais intenso no GFS (à esquerda) do que no ECMWF, embora este último pareça mais credível visto que quer o cavado quer depois o anticiclone devem gerar bastante shear que impedirá grandes intensificações, para além da água mais fria.


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2011 às 17:12)

Para já é um pequeno ciclone com convecção interessante e intensa, mas apresenta alguns problemas, a convecção está concentrada a sul do centro o que não favorecerá muito a sua intensificação


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2011 às 19:22)

Rainy disse:


> Seria engraçado se ainda chega-se á Madeira e depois ao continente



Não sei o que teria de engraçado...enfim!!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2011 às 11:46)

Aparentemente está de parte a chegada desta tempestade a águas dos Açores ou Madeira. O cone de projecção atira-a algures para as Caraíbas, num movimento para NO da sua atual posição.
Depois de se apresentar bastante desorganizada, esta tempestade volta a ganhar algum vigor pelas últimas imagens de satélite. (Edit: não é de esperar intensificação nos próximos dias devido às condições adversas por onde irá passar)

Ontem pelas 23h (UTC):






Hoje pelas 10h (UTC):





(imagens do IM)

O cone de projecção a 5 dias do NHC (NOAA):






Afasta-se assim de forma quase definitiva a possibilidade de fazer uma visita às nossas zonas insulares.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2011 às 22:58)

Durante mais 72 h (aprox.) será de esperar a manutenção deste sistema como uma tempestade tropical "mínima", de acordo com o National Hurricane Center (http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT2+shtml/282037.shtml?). Após este período irá perder as suas características tropicais devido ao elevado "Shear" que encontrará no seu caminho.


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2011 às 15:08)

O PHILIPPE está a intrigar o NHC, tem boa circulação em superfície que se tem mantido, exibe até um "eye-like", mas a convecção está ausento do centro e tem-se mostrado meio caótica.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Out 2011 às 23:25)

Vince disse:


> O PHILIPPE está a intrigar o NHC...



Até a mim e eu não tenho nem formação específica para análise disto.

_Shear_ e mais _shear_ no seu caminho, desorganização e reorganização do núcleo\convecção...e continua no seu calmo caminho a caminho se nenhum.
Confusos? Eu também e até os profissionais do NHC\NOAA estão um pouco _*desconcertados*_ com este sistema tropical.
Há ainda hipóteses de chegar a furacão nos próximos dias. Há sempre "ses" mas é de registar, depois de muitos avisos\discussões em que apontavam para a sua lenta perda de intensidade, que possa eventualmente atingir a classificação de furacão...

"...
P*HILIPPE HAS ABOUT ANOTHER 36 HOURS OF BEING IN A HIGH-SHEAR
ENVIRONMENT*...AND NO SIGNIFICANT CHANGES IN INTENSITY ARE EXPECTED
DURING THAT TIME.  *BY 48 HOURS...THE CYCLONE SHOULD ENTER AN AREA
OF UPPER-LEVEL RIDGING...WHICH COULD FAVOR SOME STRENGTHENING*.  ALL
OF THE INTENSITY MODELS SHOW THIS SCENARIO...AND THE STATISTICAL
MODELS HAVE COME INTO BETTER AGREEMENT WITH THE DYNAMICAL MODELS
SHOWING PHILIPPE BECOMING A HURRICANE AT THE LATTER PART OF THE
FORECAST PERIOD...EVEN THOUGH STRONG WESTERLY SHEAR IS FORECAST TO
DEVELOP BY THAT TIME.  *IT IS STILL A LITTLE DISCONCERTING* THAT THE
12 UTC CYCLE OF THE ECMWF MODEL CONTINUES TO DISSIPATE THE SURFACE
CIRCULATION OF PHILIPPE AHEAD OF A COLD FRONT BY 48 HOURS. 
HOWEVER...THE UPPER-LEVEL PATTERN IN THAT MODEL SUGGESTS THAT THE
LEFTOVER VORTEX COULD BE LOCATED IN A FAVORABLE AREA OF UPPER-LEVEL
DIFFLUENCE.  IF THE TRACK OF PHILIPPE CONTINUES TO TREND SLOWER AND
FARTHER SOUTH...THEN THERE COULD BE A DELAY BEFORE IT IS NEGATIVELY
AFFECTED BY THE DEVELOPING SHEAR.  THE OFFICIAL FORECAST THEREFORE
ALLOWS PHILIPPE TO BECOME A HURRICANE AROUND DAY 4...BUT IT IS
STILL LOWER THAN THE STATISTICAL GUIDANCE AT THAT TIME.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT  03/2100Z 24.6N  56.6W   55 KT  65 MPH
 12H  04/0600Z 24.5N  58.5W   55 KT  65 MPH
 24H  04/1800Z 24.8N  60.5W   55 KT  65 MPH
 36H  05/0600Z 25.2N  61.6W   55 KT  65 MPH
 48H  05/1800Z 25.8N  61.9W   55 KT  65 MPH
 72H  06/1800Z 27.5N  61.0W   60 KT  70 MPH
*96H  07/1800Z 29.0N  58.0W   65 KT  75 MPH*
120H  08/1800Z 30.5N  54.5W   55 KT  65 MPH

$$
FORECASTER BERG
"

Até o seu trajecto é irregular qb...

Trajecto até ao momento (Ilhas de Cabo Verde à direita):





Trajecto possível nos próximos dias (inverte o seu trajecto até ao momento e dirige-se algures para o meio do Atlântico numa direcção NO):





Pelo menos não afectará terra nos próximos tempos. Relembro que chegou a aparecer modelado a sua chegada aos Açores ou Madeira na sua fase inicial como sistema tropical.


----------



## Chingula (4 Out 2011 às 23:03)

A aproximação aos Açores, ainda não está descartada pela NOAA...a partir do dia 9...esperemos que, a acontecer, seja numa fase já muito atenuada.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2011 às 23:27)

Chingula disse:


> A aproximação aos Açores, ainda não está descartada pela NOAA...a partir do dia 9...esperemos que, a acontecer, seja numa fase já muito atenuada.



Os modelos de previsão colocam o seu percurso bem a Oeste dos Açores. A probabilidade é muito baixa neste momento.
Mas como este sistema tem sido uma "caixinha de surpresas" nunca se sabe...


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2011 às 16:02)

Já é Furacão, mas em princípio por pouco tempo, transição extra-tropical deve começar já amanhã ou depois.















> AFTER 49 PREVIOUS ADVISORIES...OVER TWELVE DAYS...PHILIPPE HAS
> FINALLY BECOME A HURRICANE.  A 1009Z SSM/IS MICROWAVE IMAGE
> FROM FNMOC SHOWS AN EYE-LIKE FEATURE...WHILE GEOSTATIONARY
> SATELLITE IMAGERY INDICATES A SYMMETRIC COLD CLOUD COVER WITH AN
> ...


----------



## ciclonico (6 Out 2011 às 16:50)

Que saudades do HORTENCE em 4/10/1984 - (Nessa noite não preguei olho) e do IRENE em 3/10/1981 - (Estava de férias em Trás-Os-Montes) mas sentimo-lo bem

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/tkreaar2.htm?tt=dm1&day=4&month=10&year=1981&typ=1

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/tkreaar2.htm?tt=dp1&day=3&month=10&year=1984&typ=1


----------

